# What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Hey everyone,
I'll be doing a 1.8T 20v swap and what to know what you guys recommend turbo wise. What T3/t4 spools up the fastest? Less lag?
I'll be running SDS.
Thanks,
Dan J. Kraus 
[email protected]


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

What is everyone running?
DK


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

depends on how much boost and rpm you want to run








also, depends on how responsive you want your turbo to be. Everything is a tradeoff. Just about any combo of a T3/4 will yield big







when the boost kicks in.


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (jwatts)*

I just want quick spool up. I was thinking of running like 18lbs of boost.
DK


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

Spoolup is pretty much defined by the turbine housing and wheel. The smaller they are, the quicker you spool up, but the more boost you need to get high HP. All T3/T4E compressors are efficient to 25+psi. The B compressors are only good to the high teens, are less efficient, and are meant for larger engines.
So... The .48 A/R stage I turbine combo will get you quick spoolup (around 4kRPM), but will top out around 300whp with around 20psi. To get even better spoolup get the ball bearing option or get a GT turbo. 
The compressor choice will affect spoolup slightly less, but it defines what the max flow will be. A 40 trim T3/T4E will probably flow enough for around 300-340whp depending on octane and tuning. It can go to 27psi for torque and will probably hit the rev limit at around 20-22psi. You could go with a 46 trim for slightly more HP and pretty much no effect on spoolup, using the same turbine. The 50 trim will spool up a bit later, but using a .48 A/R stage I is a waste of a nice compressor.
It all depends on what your HP goals are. If they're beyond 300whp, go with bigger stage turbines, but live with the lag.
Other more expensive turbos could give you better options. The GT series turbos are interesting, as well as the IHI used in the Jabbasport kit (UK). I think they use the RHF6 (or maybe some VF series) turbo.
http://www.jabbasport.co.uk/turbokit-4.html
you can see a dyno here running at 9 and 15psi:
http://www.badger5.demon.co.uk...h.jpg
and the IHI site is here:
http://www.ihi-turbo.com/turbo_chart.htm
Speedy G

_Modified by Speedy G at 3:47 PM 11-2-2003_


_Modified by Speedy G at 4:19 PM 11-2-2003_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

It comes down to two things. How much power you're looking for, and how much you want to spend on the turbo.
Your horsepower goal will determine which compressor trim you should chose, and your wallet will determine if you're willing to spend the extra $$$ on getting a ball bearing upgrade for the cartridge. That will make it spool quicker.


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (Agtronic)*

I would like to reach 300-320hp with my 1.8T 20v setup. As for price I would like a $500-700 turbo. 
This link http://store.yahoo.com/cheapturbo/gartur.html gives some turbo choices. The prices seem Really good but it just seems like a guessing game. Do any of the t3/t4 turbos on that link appeal to you guys?
Thanks,
Dan J. Kraus


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

I'll refer you to this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1088067
The only one at cheapturbos that fits your specs is the T3/T4E 50 trim with a .48 A/R stage III. However, you may be happier with a T3/T4E 46 trim with a .48A/R stage I or II from killa.
Speedy G


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (Speedy G)*

Thanks everyone!!!!!!







Very good info!!!
I just IMed Killa about a turbo. 
Dan J. Kraus








973-764-3678
[email protected]


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

Slight warning - Killa will probably recommend a higher stage turbine. Make sure you tell them your priority is not HP, but rather spoolup. He'll try to convince you that 200 RPM is not worth 50whp.
Speedy G


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What T3/t4 turbo to go with...? 1.8T 20v (Speedy G)*

you guys are too much lol
go with a .48/2 if that's what you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

